# UHF-Pro remote versus old UHF remote



## Jason Kragt (Dec 20, 2002)

I was trying to use the UHF remote that came with my 501 to control my 921 without much success. The 501 remote can control the 921 using IR signals. It cannot seem to control the 921 using UHF signals.

I know how to change the UHF remote address on the "System Info" screen and tried that a few times without any luck. I noticed that the 921's remote says "UHF-Pro" while the 501's remote just says "UHF". Are these two UHF remote types incompatible?


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Yes, the are incompatible. They have developed new technology for the newer receivers. The DishPro UHF remotes have a different frequency that they use in order to have a longer range than the older UHF remotes and those receivers only know to accept those newer UHF frequencies from the DishPro remotes. The old UHF remotes could only go up to 100 feet but the DishPro remotes can go up to 200 feet away.


----------

